# v6 > v8 sysinstall fails; Any way to upgrade from the RC2 /cdrom?



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 10, 2010)

In addition to the title:
(which should read "mounted 8.1-RC2 /cdrom ... using
non-sysinstall scripts or tools" )



If it can be easily done, is there a term for it
(more verbose than "upgrade" ) since then I could
search for it on the web without getting irrelevant
searches...

I have several workarounds already in place (on paper
anyway) but it seems the /cdrom would be quicker...
(An box with no easy internet access before the
v6 > v8 upgrade occurs)


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, you can do binary upgrades using the CD-ROM.  Be sure to backup /etc just in case.

However, you really shouldn't skip versions when doing upgrades.  The safest upgrade method is:

upgrade to latest version of 6.x (currently 6.4)
upgrade to 7.0
upgrade to latest version of 7.x (currently 7.3)
upgrade to 8.0
upgrade to latest version of 8.x (currently 8.1)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 11, 2010)

The machine in question will probably be rsynced or installworld'd
directly from v8.  Thanks for the upgrade procedure reminder. (crosses
an ftp upgrade off the list of possibilities).  What I was before 
wondering, in the first post, is if the v8 is only mounted as a
group of files, if maybe someone has done an rsync-from-/cdrom-to
previous version (then mergemaster). rather than sysinstall.  Or
some methodology exists besides sysinstall to install/upgrade from
the cdrom...  with the target machine only access to that media 
and not the net.  
....
Maybe an arcane question.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

You should be able to switch to a rescue shell if you have the livefs cdrom, mount your old filesystems, set $DEST_DIR (I think?  $DESTDIR? I'[m very confused, see the install.sh scripts perhaps) and run the install.sh in the relevant distribution directories.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks... not twenty minutes ago the 3.5 > 2.5 
adaptor failed to recognize the laptop drive for
a 8.0 installworld.  
With the info about the install.sh, I can
boot (maybe) the 6.0, mount the 8.1-RC2 cdrom,
mkdir /tmpinstall, sh.install to the latter,
then overwrite 6.0 with 8.0 manually.  
Wondering though if that would fail midway due
to suddenly-non-rescue binaries unless I used
/rescue on the install cdrom to begin it or
something... maybe copying over newer .so. from
the install 
High probability of failure maybe though.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Found a fix.  The 8.1-RC2 would not recognize the hard disk to
install, due to an irq conflict (found by verbose boot)...howsoever
It was actually hanging AFTER recognizing the disk, due to
the pccard irq conflict. AFAIK.


----------

